# Western unimount truck mount Ford



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Western Uni mount plow Truck Mount 92-98 Ford F250 F350 Uni-mount 4x4 4x2 #61820 Great cond. What you see is what I have. To heavy to ship. PM me if interested. $500


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Bump to top


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

SOLD SOLD SOLD

Thank you


----------

